# VANCOUVER | Landmark on Robson | 32 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

28 and 30 storey mixed-use building. The proposal includes the following:


• 280 dwelling units (57 social housing units /223 market units);
• retail use on the ground floor and office use on the second and third floors;
• 393,850 sq. ft. of floor area;
• building height of 300 ft.; and
• four levels of underground parking accessed from the lane. 















Landmark on Robson | ?m | 32s | Asia Standard | MCM Partnership


Vancouver | 1400 Robson Street




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Yellow Fever Why aren't there specific heights listed for a lot of Vancouver projects?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> @Yellow Fever Why aren't there specific heights listed for a lot of Vancouver projects?


Because they never tell how tall they are and I'm too lazy to google it. 

These particular ones are probably around 100 m.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*First rental housing building on Robson Street in decades reaches completion *
Daily Hive _Excerpt_
Nov 26, 2021

...

Immediately to the east, just across the street, construction is progressing on Asia Standard Americas’ Landmark on Robson complex — the redevelopment of the Empire Landmark Hotel. It took awhile for the complex to rise up, following a careful demolition process for the 394-ft-tall, 42-storey hotel tower and a deep excavation. Currently, the two towers have reached about two-thirds of their final height of about 300 ft with 28 storeys and 30 storeys.

Landmark On Robson will have roughly 280 homes, with 57 social housing units in the tower’s three-storey podium facing the laneway, and the remainder as upscale condominiums. On the Robson Street side, the podium’s upper two levels will have 32,000 sq ft of office space, while the ground level will be retail and restaurant units, which will significantly activate the street and help bridge the Robson Village and Lower Robson retail areas. Construction is anticipated to reach completion in 2023.

More : First rental housing building on Robson Street in decades reaches completion | Urbanized


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1785 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nelson park 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2552 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2576 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't Let It End by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ONIKON Creative


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kitsilano Beach Autum by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

my pics


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Skyscrapers and mountains, great combination, the pillars of nature and of mankind society


----------

